# Euro mount done



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well I got my rifle buck euro mount back. Pick of my lady holding the buck, and me with my last couple.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

very nice :beer:


----------



## stickerpoint (Jan 27, 2010)

SWEET!


----------

